

Shutttr - A community for photographers - barrettshepherd
http://www.shutttr.com/welcome

======
prawn
Didn't see much of a hint at what to expect without registering, so I left. Is
it ugly inside? Empty? I wouldn't register without having some idea of those
things.

------
jayfuerstenberg
Can we stop dropping the 'e' from all these site names? It was retarded when
flickr did it, it's even more retarded now.

Be original people.

------
jperezcu
I can't even count how many 't's there are.

~~~
roryokane
Yes, I think “Shutttr” has one ‘t’ too many. “Shuttr” would be better. They
replaced an ‘e’ with a ‘t’, but they should have just removed the letter
instead. Similarly-named sites “Flicker”→“Flickr” and “Forest”→“Forrst” are
still readable because a letter is repeated at most twice. “Shutttr” is harder
to read because English has many words with twice-repeated letters, but few or
no words with thrice-repeated letters.

